# how to get Eurosport subscription in USA



## tom_h

Some may disagree, but I think Eurosport channel has pretty decent coverage of all the major races. 

Problem is, Eurosport is geo-restricted and you cannot straightforwardly buy a subscription in USA.

Are there any _proven _ways to get a Eurosport subscription? 

How do you do it with a Windows7 PC? Anonymizing proxy servers? VPNs? Something else? Hoping to avoid a lot of futzing around and trial & error.

Note -- I am NOT trying to pirate or steal access to Eurosport -- I'll pay for the subscription.


----------



## Marc

For now VPN is fine enough, so long as you have a gateway in the UK you can access, for British Eurosport. They don't care what the billing addy is on your credit card. You need to VPN tunnel into UK whenever you access Eurosport.

As someone who has been VPNing and paying for Eurosport for a few years....I'll be frank. The Eurosport coverage has gone and continues to go further downhill. Used to be advert-free and full stage coverage back 5 years ago. It has gotten to the point where I'm debating continuing to pay for it. Eurosport is more and more resembling the worst tendencies of Sky Channel or Fox Sports American football coverage or NBC gymnastics in terms of content versus crap-filler versus commercials. 

The ASO races in particular, seemingly at the request of the ASO, are no longer races but are mostly infotainment events and commercials with some racing footage thrown in. They spend more time jetting to/from commercials and airing worthless interviews where a DS or racer takes 5 minutes to say "The race is hard.... and I might feel good. I might win", than racing sometimes. All the pre-race interviews follow that boilerplate to the point where you may as well not even bother recording them. The ASO is now producing and requing history lessons of stages/races from past years to interrupt the present year's event, even while it is going on.....HELLO ASO THERE'S AN ACTUAL LIVE BIKE RACE ON TO COVER WE WANT TO WATCH-IF I REALLY WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE 1930 PARIS-ROUBAIX I'LL READ ABOUT IT ON WIKIPEDIA.

Cost ends up being $8-10USD per month for the whole year with VPN costs included. That covers most all of the UCI ProTour calendar men's races, no extra per-event fees. Includes (typically) 1-week of post-stage on-demand replay. Basically only men's UCI ProTour peloton, almost never any women's races.


----------



## PBL450

Marc said:


> For now VPN is fine enough, so long as you have a gateway in the UK you can access, for British Eurosport. They don't care what the billing addy is on your credit card. You need to VPN tunnel into UK whenever you access Eurosport.
> 
> As someone who has been VPNing and paying for Eurosport for a few years....I'll be frank. The Eurosport coverage has gone and continues to go further downhill. Used to be advert-free and full stage coverage back 5 years ago. It has gotten to the point where I'm debating continuing to pay for it. Eurosport is more and more resembling the worst tendencies of Sky Channel or Fox Sports American football coverage or NBC gymnastics in terms of content versus crap-filler versus commercials.
> 
> The ASO races in particular, seemingly at the request of the ASO, are no longer races but are mostly infotainment events and commercials with some racing footage thrown in. They spend more time jetting to/from commercials and airing worthless interviews where a DS or racer takes 5 minutes to say "The race is hard.... and I might feel good. I might win", than racing sometimes. All the pre-race interviews follow that boilerplate to the point where you may as well not even bother recording them. The ASO is now producing and requing history lessons of stages/races from past years to interrupt the present year's event, even while it is going on.....HELLO ASO THERE'S AN ACTUAL LIVE BIKE RACE ON TO COVER WE WANT TO WATCH-IF I REALLY WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE 1930 PARIS-ROUBAIX I'LL READ ABOUT IT ON WIKIPEDIA.
> 
> Cost ends up being $8-10USD per month for the whole year with VPN costs included. That covers most all of the UCI ProTour calendar men's races, no extra per-event fees. Includes (typically) 1-week of post-stage on-demand replay. Basically only men's UCI ProTour peloton, almost never any women's races.


Just FYI, to lend balance... This is this posters reaction to EVERYTHING. I like being able to watch cycling on my TV. I'll take any venue. The broadcast might be crappy but I'm not complaining... At least I can watch it. I watch TV and Apple TV mirrored races all the time. Just finished a sprinters classic. 2.5 hrs in a non English broadcast... Fine by me, I loved being able to watch it. I have lower standards for broadcast quality, I just love being able to see the races.


----------



## Marc

PBL450 said:


> Just FYI, to lend balance... This is this posters reaction to EVERYTHING. I like being able to watch cycling on my TV. I'll take any venue. The broadcast might be crappy but I'm not complaining... At least I can watch it. I watch TV and Apple TV mirrored races all the time. Just finished a sprinters classic. 2.5 hrs in a non English broadcast... Fine by me, I loved being able to watch it. I have lower standards for broadcast quality, I just love being able to see the races.


Hey now, I love kittens.


----------



## rufus

Steephill.tv usually has most races, many of them with Eurosport coverage. If no Eurosport coverage of a certain race, they'll have links to other sources, usually not English-speaking though.

I'm watching the Tour of the Basque Country on Eurosport as I type this.


----------



## 4Crawler

I've been using PureVPN to access EuroSport the the last year and a half:
- https://billing.purevpn.com/aff.php?aff=17124 (should be 10% off the first year with this link)

They have a great assortment of servers around the world so you can usually find a country to access content from. There are no limits on how often you can change servers and you get 5 simultaneous logins. I use this with a Sabai VPN router so I can connect many devices to the VPN by selecting them on the router gateway screen.

I'll also watch EuroSport on Kodi with my Raspberry Pi media players and since I'm paying for a subscription, I feel it doesn't matter how I access the content. I do find the VPN connection and PC/web player is the best experience as you can rewind and time shift a few hours back to catch a bike race that may already have ended. 

Biggest issue is dealing with the schedule and the time difference. You'll need to look at the on-line schedule and then do the time adjustment in your head. I wish there was a web browser add-on that would allow you to set a "browser timezone". As is, they use the reported time/timezone, off your PC and then some of the program guides adjust for the time and at least show you the right day. Other guides take your current time, ignoring your timezone, and then show you "what's now playing" and that is totally off. For example w/ 8 hr. difference, I might tune in at 10PM Sat to watch something that's on Sunday at 6AM. One guide will show me Sunday programs. The one built into the player will show me what was on at 10PM Saturday (but that is now 8 hrs. ago in the UK).

I dropped cable/satellite TV a few years ago, so no access that way. But I spend less on PureVPN+EuroSport than I used to pay just for the sports package add-on with DirecTV. Only thing that I would like to figure out now is a way to record programs off Eurosport for time shifting, as some of the single coverage events are not on at a convenient time to watch. I think I've found a recording program, but integrating that with some sort of TV guide feature so that I could select a given race in the guide and have that automatically recorded would be sweet. As is, it's like the old VCR days, you need to tune in to ch1 or ch2, then leave the PC on and set the record program to fire up at 4AM until 6AM, for example.


----------



## atpjunkie

rufus said:


> Steephill.tv usually has most races, many of them with Eurosport coverage. If no Eurosport coverage of a certain race, they'll have links to other sources, usually not English-speaking though.
> 
> I'm watching the Tour of the Basque Country on Eurosport as I type this.


my internet /cable company has a deal with BeIn and they show lots of races. Watched Flanders full race (from around 3AM PST) on BeIn 9


----------



## pacificaslim

I paid for cycling.tv and I have a vpn so I could subscribe to Eurosport, but... It's just so easy to download the races from members of cyclingtorrents.nl that I just do that.


----------



## 50x25

I use Hola for VPN and typically watch on Steephill but sometimes use Cricfree.tv


----------



## BCSaltchucker

I just watch uploads of the races on Youtube, on my AppleTV. by 12-24 hours after the race, can usually find an english language upload by searching 'xxxx final kms' or 'xxx full race.' But I also get at lest 1/2 the major races from a euro feed on a cable sports channel here - and yet the youtube is so convenient I will watch it instead of my auto-PVR recording.


----------



## Mcfarton

4Crawler said:


> I've been using PureVPN to access EuroSport the the last year and a half:
> - https://billing.purevpn.com/aff.php?aff=17124 (should be 10% off the first year with this link)
> 
> They have a great assortment of servers around the world so you can usually find a country to access content from. There are no limits on how often you can change servers and you get 5 simultaneous logins. I use this with a Sabai VPN router so I can connect many devices to the VPN by selecting them on the router gateway screen.
> 
> I'll also watch EuroSport on Kodi with my Raspberry Pi media players and since I'm paying for a subscription, I feel it doesn't matter how I access the content. I do find the VPN connection and PC/web player is the best experience as you can rewind and time shift a few hours back to catch a bike race that may already have ended.
> 
> Biggest issue is dealing with the schedule and the time difference. You'll need to look at the on-line schedule and then do the time adjustment in your head. I wish there was a web browser add-on that would allow you to set a "browser timezone". As is, they use the reported time/timezone, off your PC and then some of the program guides adjust for the time and at least show you the right day. Other guides take your current time, ignoring your timezone, and then show you "what's now playing" and that is totally off. For example w/ 8 hr. difference, I might tune in at 10PM Sat to watch something that's on Sunday at 6AM. One guide will show me Sunday programs. The one built into the player will show me what was on at 10PM Saturday (but that is now 8 hrs. ago in the UK).
> 
> I dropped cable/satellite TV a few years ago, so no access that way. But I spend less on PureVPN+EuroSport than I used to pay just for the sports package add-on with DirecTV. Only thing that I would like to figure out now is a way to record programs off Eurosport for time shifting, as some of the single coverage events are not on at a convenient time to watch. I think I've found a recording program, but integrating that with some sort of TV guide feature so that I could select a given race in the guide and have that automatically recorded would be sweet. As is, it's like the old VCR days, you need to tune in to ch1 or ch2, then leave the PC on and set the record program to fire up at 4AM until 6AM, for example.


What addon are you using on kodi?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Crawler

Mcfarton said:


> What addon are you using on kodi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Currently running Kodi 14 and found the EuroSport channels either in the SportsDevil or PhoenixTV add-ons. They seem to come and go and move around so you need to try a few of them until you find one. They usually show up under something like Sports then UK. I need to reload those players with the latest Kodi and add-ons, since it's been over a year since I put them together.


----------



## aclinjury

Mcfarton said:


> What addon are you using on kodi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Get the Castaway addon, launch it, then select LiveTV > iBrodTV, you will see this


----------



## aclinjury

BCSaltchucker said:


> I just watch uploads of the races on Youtube, on my AppleTV. by 12-24 hours after the race, can usually find an english language upload by searching 'xxxx final kms' or 'xxx full race.' But I also get at lest 1/2 the major races from a euro feed on a cable sports channel here - and yet the youtube is so convenient I will watch it instead of my auto-PVR recording.


That's how I like to watch cycling races, the final 15-20 km. It's quite boring to watch the entire race unless you just want to hear the commentators talk about tidbits about this rider and that rider and/or some peculiarities about the history of the region etc (which can be interesting in itself). However, i can never and have never sit and watch an entire cycling race. Hate to say this, but cycling is no where near as dynamic as the mainstream sports.


----------

